# Night time Swim with some cichlids!!!



## cntphzme (Aug 17, 2008)

Pretty cool I just shot up close. A mix of cichlids in some tecas holey rock.






Let If you can give me the names of these that would be nice. any comment or names leave them on the video for me or here. Thanks all


----------



## dspranger (Feb 17, 2009)

at 5 sconds its a yellow lab
16 seconds look like auratus
1 18 pleco


----------



## bigcatsrus (Apr 15, 2009)

You have 2 of these aka Jack Dempsey

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=23


----------

